# Workshop tour from Egypt



## kuroitaka (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm Mohammed from egypt
this is my workshop tour i hope you'd like it


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Mohammed, welcome aboard. It's neat to know that people from all over the world find their way to this site. I know Egypt isn't the safest or most stable place to be right now, but I admire your drive to carve our your own life for yourself regardless of the challenges.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Great stuff - absolutely no way I could guess that was Egypt. It could be down the road from me in Texas. We're all different but have so much in common.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and thank you for the tour of your shop. I found it very interesting. I wish you great success in your woodworking adventure.


----------



## kuroitaka (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks guys for your support


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Mohammed,

Welcome to you. You have a well organized shop and seem to suffer the same space constraints of woodworkers all over the world.

You have a rich history of fine woodworking going back to the time of the Pharohs. We'll be looking forward to seeing more of your work. Tell us a little about yourself. Good luck to you.

Steve


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice video and shop tour.
Looking forward to seeing some of your projects posted…........................


----------



## kuroitaka (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks guys i really appreciate your support and replies that's what keep me going > 
going to upload more videos and post some of my projects


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard Mohammed, I enjoyed the video, What I don't understand is the loss of your family and loved ones, perhaps I don't understand﻿ the culture but it would seem as all of your friends and family would be supportive for your passion in woodworking.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Welcome to LJ's!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice shop. I like the table saw design. Very clever.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Mohammed, you have a real nice shop. I can tell that you are proud of it and I bet you really enjoy every minute that you spend in your shop. Welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

